# The wolf has finally arrived



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is our 8 week old wolf cub. Her name is Mya, we got her when she was 6 weeks old and she was weighing in at just over 3lb.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Pic is not showing


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

very cute


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Awww pic now showing and she is very sweet


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> This is our 8 week old wolf cub. Her name is Mya, we got her when she was 6 weeks old and she was weighing in at just over 3lb.
> 
> image


WANT.
where are you to be able to own a wolf?


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

wow. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

JPP said:


> WANT.
> where are you to be able to own a wolf?


You could in the UK - with a DWAL.


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

JPP said:


> WANT.
> where are you to be able to own a wolf?


You can in the uk


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

is this pure or a dog hybrid by the way?
thanks


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

ex0tics said:


> is this pure or a dog hybrid by the way?
> thanks


 She is a czechoslovakian wolf.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww, shes a gorgeous wolfdog:flrt:


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

She's quite clearly a hybrid, probably czech or sarloos, but definitely a gorgeous one :flrt:


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wabbit said:


> She's quite clearly a hybrid, probably czech or sarloos, but definitely a gorgeous one :flrt:


Yea she is a czechoslovakian wolf


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Yea she is a czechoslovakian wolf


+dog, wolf dog... hybrid


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Wabbit said:


> She's quite clearly a hybrid, probably czech or sarloos, but definitely a gorgeous one :flrt:


apologies for asking :whistling2:


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, it's a czech wolfDOG.. part wolf (usually many generations ago) and the rest dog.
You'd need a license to own her otherwise : victory:


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

ex0tics said:


> apologies for asking :whistling2:


Was aimed at the OP who seems to think it's a pure wolf, not you. Sorry if it came across that way :blush:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Wabbit said:


> Was aimed at the OP who seems to think it's a pure wolf, not you. Sorry if it came across that way :blush:


apologies once again then, thought it seemed a little irrational :blush:


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

freekygeeky said:


> +dog, wolf dog... hybrid


I know what a hybrid is thanks and she is not one of them :lol:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Interesting reading Czechoslovakian Wolfdog Information and Pictures, Czechoslovakian Wolfdogs


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wabbit said:


> Was aimed at the OP who seems to think it's a pure wolf, not you. Sorry if it came across that way :blush:


For your information a do own a dwal and what is with the op bit!!!! I came on here to share my passion for my wolf not to be slated by know it alls!!!!!! I did not study at uni for nothing!!!!


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

So if she's a pure wolf where did you buy her, what paperwork did she come with, what licenses do you own and how do you house her? 

Alternatively... admit she's one of these : victory: 

Czechoslovakian Wolfdog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> For your information a do own a dwal and what is with the op bit!!!! I came on here to share my passion for my wolf not to be slated by know it alls!!!!!! I did not study at uni for nothing!!!!


I too go to uni..
lol that means naff all unfortunately. everyone on here is interested, and noone said they were no it alls.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I may be being really dumb, but is there even such a thing as a czechoslovakian wolf? I know of the czech wolfdog, but not heard of a czech wolf?

Absolutely gorgeous pup!! :flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> This is our 8 week old wolf cub. Her name is Mya, we got her when she was 6 weeks old and she was weighing in at just over 3lb.
> 
> image




She is beautiful & does it really matter what she is? So long as you love her that's all that matters :flrt:. Keep posting pics up of her as i'd love to see her growing up :2thumb:.


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

corny girl said:


> She is beautiful & does it really matter what she is? So long as you love her that's all that matters :flrt:. Keep posting pics up of her as i'd love to see her growing up :2thumb:.


Thank you for paying attention to the pictures of her and wanting to see her grow instead of argueing what she is or isnt:2thumb:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

corny girl said:


> She is beautiful & does it really matter what she is? So long as you love her that's all that matters :flrt:. Keep posting pics up of her as i'd love to see her growing up :2thumb:.


of corse it matters what she is? lol
if she is a wolf, or first or second? gen you need a DWA licesne and rules etc are put upon you by your council...
if she is a wolfdog, she may not need anything, no DWA etc


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

yesssss very nice indeed 

would love a pup if you breed her in the future : victory:


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to see her as she grows too, she looks like she'll be a very pretty czechoslovakian wolfdog.

In all seriousness it just bugs me to see someone who clearly believes they've been sold something they haven't. I've seen these types of threads so many times. It shouldn't change the way you feel about her, she's lovely all the same :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> For your information a do own a dwal and *what is with the op bit!!!*! I came on here to share my passion for my wolf not to be slated by know it alls!!!!!! I did not study at uni for nothing!!!!


OP means 'original poster'.
Although reading the thread i think the confusion comes from your early posts as they were quite short which makes it difficult. 

I've always wanted a wolf but as it's not that easy to get one, i went for an Inuit.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> of corse it matters what she is? lol
> if she is a wolf, or first or second? gen you need a DWA licesne and rules etc are put upon you by your council...
> if she is a wolfdog, she may not need anything, no DWA etc


I don't think in the UK you need a DWA for hybrids 

I honestly couldn't tell you what it is, but by the experienced keepers I'd have to go with them. Nonetheless a beautiful animal : victory:


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: need i say more


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ex0tics said:


> I honestly couldn't tell you what it is, but by the experienced keepers I'd have to go with them. Nonetheless a beautiful animal : victory:



well the person who owns it says it's a wolf and they've a DWA so i'm guessing it's a proper wolf.


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> You could in the UK - with a DWAL.





DannyBoyDan87 said:


> You can in the uk


ok thanks

its really cute hope to see more pics :no1:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

i want one


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

lovely Czech Wolf dog :flrt: I would love one but Have the 5 inuits at moment so there enough till have somewhere bigger


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

She is gorgeous but not a pure wolf...wolves are born almost completely black/very dark their marking's don't come through till much later.

I would suspect she is a husky mix to be perfectly honest...she has stereotypical irish markings...so could be from Inuit lines. Possible a NI x Czech but not a pure Czech.

Also you can keep wolf hybrids here without a DWA BUT only F3 or higher. Anything lower and DWA! There are very few REAL F3 wolfdogs in the UK. Unfortunately many breeders advertise their pups as wolfdog's when they are nothing more than husky x mal x GSD.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> of corse it matters what she is? lol
> if she is a wolf, or first or second? gen you need a DWA licesne and rules etc are put upon you by your council...
> if she is a wolfdog, she may not need anything, no DWA etc



If you read back i think you may find that the OP said he holds a DWAL so if this is a wolf then he holds a licence so no it shouldn't really matter what she is :whistling2:.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ex0tics said:


> I don't think in the UK you need a DWA for hybrids


To F3 you do - if the animal has one or more parents or grandparents that is a licenceable animal, then the animal itself is licenceable.



kellystewart said:


> She is gorgeous but not a pure wolf...wolves are born almost completely black/very dark their marking's don't come through till much later.


Huh.

Photos on Google suggest that wolf pups come in all sorts of colours. I see fuzzy black ones, fuzzy red ones, fuzzy grey ones.... 

That said, I always thought Czechoslovakian wolfdogs were made using a cross of a German Shepherd Dog and the "Eurasian" wolf; didn't know there was a regional named form of _Canis lupus lupus_ called a Czechoslovakian wolf (I have heard of the "Russian", "Italian", "Indian" and "Carpathian" wolf).


----------



## Caoimhe-Blyss (Sep 5, 2010)

Now I first of all I mean this with no offence at all but I have to say that I think having a wolf dog is actually very unfair on the dog itself. No amount of training can undo their natural instinct especially for a full wolf. I once knew a lady who rescued a timber wolf cross from a family and intergrated it with her dogs. She knew what she was doing and was very professional. Unfortunatly Despite being heavily sedated on firework night she threw herself down the stairs in her desperation to get away from the noise. The dog not the lady. Dogs have hearing better than us, wolves even more so. That plus their natural aversian to humans make them difficult to raise in captivity and unfair to. Sorry that is my opinion


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Caoimhe-Blyss said:


> Now I first of all I mean this with no offence at all but I have to say that I think having a wolf dog is actually very unfair on the dog itself. No amount of training can undo their natural instinct especially for a full wolf.


 
to own a wolf in the UK you need to be in possession of a DWA license i'm that'll have the usual stipulations on housing etc. So it should still be a wolf and not a trained wolf to become a pet dog where it's had its 'natural instincts' trained out.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm a firm believer that wolves belong in the wild. Not in front of the sofa.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

All I can say is IF (and thats a big IF) that stunning animal is a pure wolf, then I hope to god you don't plan on keeping it as a house pet, if you do good luck becuase you'll need it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

This is definitely a Wolfdog, if the original poster is unaware he owns a wolf dog then there has obviously been a lack of research on his part. There are a large number of Wolfdogs in this area as we are so close to many of the most famous original breeders including Shaun Ellis. Three of this breed of DOG are regular walking companions of my dogs.

The genetically wolf part of the dog was bred in in the 1950s-1960s, many many generations back and it has not been something repeated by anyone serious about the breed (ie any claiming they have Czech wolfdogs more recently crossed brought from a liar or a moron) They did the matings (originally as an experiment to make a stronger DOG with the trainability of the GSD) made the breed and have then stuck to breeding wolfdog to wolfdog. To reassure those saying they belong in the wild behaviourally they are very very much dogs, they are registered as dogs in their country of origin and with the FCI and compete at international dog shows and will likely soon be registered as a true breed of dog by the UKKC. You must bear in mind that there was widespread legitimate breeding in of wolves to German Shepherd lines upto the late 1930s (ie just prewar) so give or take some generations they have a fairly legitimate claim to being called a wolf dog also.

As said before there is no such thing as a Czech wolf, the wolf in this area is the Eurasian wolf

EDITED TO ADD the last recorded hybrid from a wild wolf in Britain before they originally died out was born to a toy breed, a Pom or a Papillon type breed...so who knows those people with small breeds you dog may be more wolf hybrid than you could even dream lol!!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm a firm believer that wolves belong in the wild. Not in front of the sofa.


This sadly.......


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Kare said:


> EDITED TO ADD the last recorded hybrid from a wild wolf in Britain before they originally died out was born to a toy breed, a Pom or a Papillon type


:lol2: How the heck did that happen?


----------



## Lovin (Sep 14, 2010)

I personally would LOVE to have a wolf lookalike. They are absoloutly stunning and I adore wolves.

For all those that have asked where you can find a local breeder or uk breeder of these dogs I have a link which appears to be of upstanding breeders. I could be wrong but check it out yourselves and see what you think.

Welcome Page


----------



## marcusjelly (Aug 25, 2010)

popcorn anyone???????


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm a firm believer that wolves belong in the wild. Not in front of the sofa.


same with skunks, meerkat, marmoset monkey but pet shop selling and people buying.
i know meerkats are group animals like a wolf is a pack animal and us as people are taking it away from them.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

If you look on the free dog ads on the web, there's lots of ads purporting to be wolf crosses etc. Its partly due to the rise in popularity of the nordic breeds - husky, malamute etc. I have a well bred malamute and I have noticed that the ads for these are becoming more numerous, back yard breeders and puppy farmers are doing all sorts of husky/mal/gsd crosses and trying to pass them off as wolfish dogs... nice pup though, but doesn't look particularly wolfish to me, sorry.. :whistling2: it just looks like so many of the above advert pics..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

zoe6660 said:


> a wolf is a pack animal and us as people are taking it away from them.


_Canis lupus familiaris_ is also a pack animal....


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Unfortunately there are people out there who will lie,lie,lie.Twenty years ago i saw an advert for wolf hybrids,rang the lady,she told me they were 75% timber wolf,25% german shepherd,she said they looked complete wolf,she had been breeding for years and so on.I asked her several times are they pure hybrids,yes father pure wolf,mother 1/2 wolf.So i travelled miles to be met by a disgusting farm,she had every breed of dog banged up with puppies.The wolf hybrid was gsd x husky,typical curly tails.The poor little beggars were about 12 weeks or older up to their knees in cack,hence i went home very angry.So this may well have been sold as pure by someone like her.


----------



## taffmam (Nov 29, 2010)

awwwww what a cute little puppy. i have no opinion on what the breed is but to the op....i have 3 german shepherd..... 1x black n tan, 1x pure white and 1x pure black. i gets my back up when people think the white one is a husky and they think the black one is a collie type.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I said BORN almost completely black/dark....colours do not come out till they are older at about 4-6 months old and even then their markings change dramatically over the years. 

They have dirty facial markings and not have clear Irish markings as the OP's pup has.


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well I never thought I would get so much attention for this thread! 
I have since checked with the wife who deals with the animals and my sincere apologies Mya is a Czech wolfdog which is still why I need a DWAL for her. 
Yes she inhibits natural wolf behaviour however my Wife is very well trained in behaviour for dogs and has already worked wonders with her. (qualified part of the BIPDT, British Institute of Prfessional Dog Trainers). Mya is so obedient and knows her place in the pack.

I am aware there are controversial thoughts over taking a 'wild' animal and bringing them into our home. If this is the case then all animals should be left to fend for themselves including all living species that I am guessing many of you all keep. This is not the world we live in and in many species they thrive in captivity as they are threatened by man in the wild. It is a vicious circle unfortunatly.
This is not for anyone to take offence this is purely to say why we have come to own Mya to make the best out of a bad situation, the same as many others. 
She is going to be a fantastic wolfdog and we do not know what she will eventually look like. When we fist chose her she was jet black with no markings, as time is going on her markings have started to show. Her feet are bigger than my border collies (which is 9 months old) and is well loved by everyine she meets. Her temperment is fantastic and very gentle. She is my wifes shadow and is very distraught when she is parted from her and they have a lovely bond which is why Mya works so well for her. 

This is purely to tell you about my treasured wolf cub and do not mean to cause so much of a stir. 

Hope this clears the air and we can share happy times :2thumb:


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Was she bred in the UK? Where did you get her from - I want one!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

don't need DWA for czech wolf dogs :lol2: shes beautiful she has very similar markings to my Inuit puppies


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Well I never thought I would get so much attention for this thread!
> I have since checked with the wife who deals with the animals and my sincere apologies Mya is a Czech wolfdog which is still why I need a DWAL for her.
> Yes she inhibits natural wolf behaviour however my Wife is very well trained in behaviour for dogs and has already worked wonders with her. (qualified part of the BIPDT, British Institute of Prfessional Dog Trainers). Mya is so obedient and knows her place in the pack.
> 
> ...


 personally i dont care what she is as she is georgeous and wonderful and i hope you have many happy years with her 
please keep posting photos :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

bosshogg said:


> don't need DWA for czech wolf dogs :lol2: shes beautiful she has very similar markings to my Inuit puppies



:lol2: Yep of course he doesn't 

It is a breed of dog just like many others, I would be surprised if there wasn't more wolf genetics in the average American husky/malamute than in the Czech wolfdog (which at most is claimed to have had approx 20% wolf many many generations back, 55 years ago!!)

It is just a dog breed name used in the UK the Americans I believe have gone a long way towards dropping the wolfdog part of the name name for the dog calling it the Czech Vlčák (no I dont know how that is pronounced) to stop people claiming it as a wolf hybrid.

Having spent a great deal of time fostering NI's and a good amount of time around the CWD's I would say there is very little between them behaviour wise, both GSDish with a little extra naughty but nice.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> don't need DWA for czech wolf dogs :lol2: shes beautiful she has very similar markings to my Inuit puppies


Gorgeous pup! I think someone said if he is F3 or higher a DWA was needed.


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

very cute


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Kare said:


> :lol2: Yep of course he doesn't
> 
> It is a breed of dog just like many others, I would be surprised if there wasn't more wolf genetics in the average American husky/malamute than in the Czech wolfdog (which at most is claimed to have had approx 20% wolf many many generations back, 55 years ago!!)
> 
> ...


 
Because im orod i decided to go looking for how to pronounce it and it sounds a bit like Vu-Ch-l-ak and it also says that the English translation is Alsatian.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

shiftylou said:


> Gorgeous pup! I think someone said if he is F3 or higher a DWA was needed.


Yes, if it was a wolf hybrid the cut off is F3, but it isnt a wolf hybrid, it is a Czech wolfdog, a breed of DOG created in 1955 with a small amount of wolf genetics. This isnt an ongoing process, they are not putting more wolf in it was a one off at breed creation. 

A czech wolfdog is 55years off of a wolf generation (and even then you are talking less than one grandparent from the 4 being a wolf, it is 20%) this isnt F3 this is more like F33 or more.

As I said there is only approx 20 years of difference between the last wolf cross into German Shepherd lines to the last wolf cross into these lines, it is a dog, a good looking dog, but a dog none the less.

The only claim to fame from them is he has brought a dog that is uninsurable for health or third party because most if not all insurance companies will not cover them, just like many will not cover Northern Inuits (who have no claimed wolf blood beyond that of their parent dog breeds) because they believe the name as much as the OP obviously does!


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantastic!!! Cant belive my thread is still getting this much attention!!!! Keep going please, its great entainment!!!!! 
For those of you actually interested in viewing my pics and not giving off negativity then please go to my new thread which will be on here shortly.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Fantastic!!! Cant belive my thread is still getting this much attention!!!! Keep going please, its great entainment!!!!!
> For those of you actually interested in viewing my pics and not giving off negativity then please go to my new thread which will be on here shortly.


I want to see lots and lots of pics  We need playtime pics, sleepy pics, puppy belly pics....the list goes on lol I absolutely love wolfdog types. I'd love a saarloos or tamaskan one day, czechs are high on my list too 

Jenny


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

You don't need DWAL for a Czech Wolfdog - its a breed of DOG - fully recognised in Europe and shown at dog shows etc.

It is a PUPPY not a CUB

There is distant wolf in the breed - as in all breeds but more recent than many.

I had one here to stay with me a while ago - very cute in a super pointy sort of way but not for me!


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Stunning dog


----------



## jeweled lady (Aug 25, 2009)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Well I never thought I would get so much attention for this thread!
> I have since checked with the wife who deals with the animals and my sincere apologies Mya is a Czech wolfdog which is still why I need a DWAL for her.
> Yes she inhibits natural wolf behaviour however my Wife is very well trained in behaviour for dogs and has already worked wonders with her. (qualified part of the BIPDT, British Institute of Prfessional Dog Trainers). Mya is so obedient and knows her place in the pack.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

JulieNoob said:


> You don't need DWAL for a Czech Wolfdog - its a breed of DOG - fully recognised in Europe and shown at dog shows etc.
> 
> It is a PUPPY not a CUB
> 
> ...


This is correct, I've known of many who have had these dogs, also I guess when you're new to it you want it to be looked at as a wolf.

I've had a wolf before, it required ALOT of investment, very expensive to keep, wasn't kept as a pet and eventually was able to establish a pack.

Anyways, let's not ruin the guys thread, it's a beautiful dog and I'd surely like to see more pictures.


----------



## slap (Sep 23, 2006)

*ok*

nice pic
people come on. wind ya necks in
as long as its loved
and looked after 
and im shure it will be.
IT DONT MATTER.lol
oh and merryxmas 2 you all


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol not been on here for days. Nice to see people still going!
Will see when she has grown up wot she looks like and then you can all make up your minds then!
As for being new to this I dont think so!! You wouldnt belive the amount of exotic animals I have kept. Form monkeys to birds of prey, I have kept a wide range and is still going!!!
As for the new thread sorry I aint done it yet aint had time and still trying to get loads of different photos of her.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Please add more pics - I will find some of the pup I had to stay here for a while - he was a Czech Wolfdog too 

Who on earth told you that you needed a DWAL though?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Well I never thought I would get so much attention for this thread!
> I have since checked with the wife who deals with the animals and my sincere apologies Mya is a Czech wolfdog which is still why I need a DWAL for her.
> Yes she inhibits natural wolf behaviour however my Wife is very well trained in behaviour for dogs and has already worked wonders with her. (qualified part of the BIPDT, British Institute of Prfessional Dog Trainers). Mya is so obedient and knows her place in the pack.
> 
> ...


Photo is at 8 weeks. You got her at 6. So she developed all that colour in 14 days? Pull the other one.
(Interesting that you mention being jet black when you got her after it was pointed out that wolves are born black..)

You went to Uni, you've kept tons of exotics (where are they now?)
You're not Viperlover having a Xmas joke with us are you?

Nice dog - looks more like a husky cross than any czech wolf dog pup i've seen, but no DWAL needed..


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

if you look at the sentance you so kindly highlighted you will notice it states when we CHOSE her she was Jet black NOT when we got her. 

any one wanting to see this first hand we can meet face to face and have this out properly. I am fed up having to prove myself to the lot of you that seem to have nothing better to do than slag me off.

PM your details and we will go from there!!

also with regards to my other exotic animals I still have them at my home but aint going to even bother putting them up on here coz its not worth the hassle and the pointless remarks


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Wolves travel 10 - 30 miles everyday, I hope your rich and unemployed. Otherwise have a nice time living in a severly chewed house with a hyperactive or aggressive wolf. You got her from a crap breeder, how do I know that?They let you have her at 6 weeks. So is it possible they lied to you and gave you a wolfdog?highly likely. But in all honesty I couldn't tell the difference. 

Lets say your not keeping her in the house. So shes a lone in a kennel outside?...wolves live in packs of around 7+. You have ONE wolf a lone......Very few people can look after wolves correctly, yet there bred frequently.. *Sigh*


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh dear...
i think its a gorgeous dog/wolf/cub/puppy/animal/thing...

whatever it is/needs/looks like/behaves like etc etc, lets just wind our necks in guys and give the OP a break.... its xmas! LOL
and as for changing stories as he/she goes along...well tbh i'm not surprised if they did...the amount of slagging off thats going on...anyhting for a lil bit of peace.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I dont blame people for pushing for proof. If the person cannot produce it to prove the authenticity of this supposed wolf then they as responsible private owners of such animals they shouldnt go posting on a forum to show off new pics of their animal like its a new pet. wolves arent pets.
It doesnt look like a wolf to me either, the fact it was purchased as a 'Czech' wolf lets me think the person was naive and bought off someone who they misheard or were lied to by and thats obviously what everyone else thinks too. Since Czech wolfdogs DO exist and are growing in popularity but Czech wolves arent something I have heard of. I wonder if the grey wolf does actually live wild around that area of europe? But youd prob just call it a wolf, or grey wolf. or European grey wolf. 

I cant believe people are saying hey what does it matter as long as person is nice and they love it then leave them alone. Are you insane? If it is a full wolf then it isnt something that should be encouraged or kept alone in someones house. A DWA licence wouldnt have been issued unless they had the proper knowledge and provisions for it, which would include an 'enclosure' of kinds and proper security.

If I managed to get into keeping them privately i might actually shy away from being too open about it since i know it would encourage so many idiots to try and do the 'same' thing. I'd say i was working with them perhaps. If you decide to post you have wolf, but do not show proof of your license and sound irresponsible or false then you thoroughly deserve to be checked out by the police since it is a Dangerous Wild Animal that you possibly own.

They might look just like dogs but they are shy, defensive animals that will seriously wreck your house if you attempt to keep them in there. A wolf doesnt just become a dog in one lifetime. It will always be instinctively wild, even if it is accustomed to you and even friendly. Things would change if it were in possession of some food for example. Also pack animals owning just one would be unfair. They wont relate to you as they will other wolves. Huskies are bad enough with their propensity for escape, exceptionally high energy levels way past most people's ability to tire out, and killer instinct. I know someone very local to me who admittedly takes some decent measures to take care of them, like taking them on long trips to the beach and buying a scooter to run them with, but what about how they fight ferociously with each other and also their other dog- a samoyed. How about when they easily scaled the garden wall (needs to be about 6ft or higher) and feasted on a local small-holdings chickens and goats? Most advice is not to let them off lead anywhere except the most remotest places, unless you are very confident your dog is under control but lets face it in our modern world we are lazy, our house gardens and communities are ill suited to them. Yet we want them- because they look like wolves, and thats all that matters. I love huskies when clever responsible people have them, and i dont think they are necessarily that advanced, just people dont have the committment. Those dogs I just mentioned were bred and puppies sold like hot cakes and they arent experienced breeders so i doubt much caution was taken on who they were sold to. 


i love the Czech wolfdogs bad ibut most people who are buying seem to be getting them via tacky classifieds ads with no questions asked and it seems breeders are probably making a bomb out of the wolf-lookalike market which appeals to many just like the pit bull lookalikes appeal to other showoffs just a different kind. These people i suspect have also caught on to how good advice is turning some against 'irresponsible breeders.' So what do they do? Build a website and include loads of showy information and photos of their dogs frolicking across fields etc but something and you cant quite put your finger on it doesnt quite look right....

I have seen many showing off their wolfdogs and coming out with absurd things about its often quite obvious they are totally illiterate fools. As mentioned these wolf lookalikes include breeds and crosses of breeds that aren't easy to care for either. And so people end up with dogs way above their capabilities. I dont condemn all aesthetic interest in a breed or species, that wouldnt be fair since it drives many responsible keepers quite a bit lets be honest. But its not the only concern, nor is aw 'as long as its loved....' 

I also concur, going from what I have seen that wolf cubs are very dark however going down that road could go on forever since person will just say oh it was black when i got it but it changed and i bet even the critics dont know the correct period of time of the colour change without looking at wikipedia either, so forget that one...there's plenty of proof person could provide, eg a photo of its diet, enclosure (not a dog bed in the living room), forms (you can block personal stuff out), further photos of the animal itself. But have a funny feeling they wont. Cause they're so much better than all of us and dont deserve the pressure being put on them after publicly posting their animal expecting glory so out of dignity they will remain stony silent. :bash:

This is a good video by the way which shows the way in which a wolf never becomes a dog no matter how much we love it or think we were born with the Spirit of the wolf in us or something...lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKhOoTns5iQ


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

You do have a point here.

Oh and just so you know it was me that pointed out about wolf pup's being born dark (almost totally black at birth) they do not get their markings till 4-5 months old at the earliest. And even then their markings change dramatically over the first few years and as they mature. The white irish markings you can see on the pup is from Husky in it's lineage hence why to me it is a Husky cross.

The pup is lovely but I can assure you it is not a wolf so DWA is not an issue. It may be a Czech but I personally would not say it's a particularly well bred one (no disrespect to the owner intended as I said he is gorgeous) but I wouldn't say he conforms to what a Czech should. 

The most worrying thing for me is the fact the breeder clearly has not done their job....1) pup sold at only 6 weeks and 2) new owners not educated on the pup (but to me this should of been done before and even prospective owners possibly refused a pup on the basis no research done into Czech's themselves.

There has been a huge increase in the amount of "wolfdogs" being advertised these days. Even pure bred huskies being advertised as Timberwolves or Arctic Wolf crosses *rolls eyes* ridiculous it really is.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Kare said:


> :lol2: Yep of course he doesn't
> 
> It is a breed of dog just like many others, I would be surprised if there wasn't more wolf genetics in the average American husky/malamute than in the Czech wolfdog (which at most is claimed to have had approx 20% wolf many many generations back, 55 years ago!!)
> 
> ...


I like this post, i knew the wolf blood was a small percentage and a long time ago. im not sure why you think huskies would probably have more wolf in them though- why? Just american huskies? as in the Siberian husky breed, in America? Sorry I didnt realise person found out it was a wolfdog after all. I understand the confusion about the name, basically the breed being called a wolfdog when its not what the term 'wolfdog' generally means. Sorry.....but still agree wid what i said even if some is not relevant.:2thumb:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I see all the usual knobhead militant responses, fun times. :bash:

Lovely, lovely looking little animal. I love wolves.


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

that aint a wolf


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Here we go again... :lol2:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> You do have a point here.
> 
> Oh and just so you know it was me that pointed out about wolf pup's being born dark (almost totally black at birth) they do not get their markings till 4-5 months old at the earliest. And even then their markings change dramatically over the first few years and as they mature. The white irish markings you can see on the pup is from Husky in it's lineage hence why to me it is a Husky cross. Yeah I was looking at it and thought the white marks on legs dont look right, plus its has dog's eyes and coat just doesnt have the wild look to it, the tawny, smoky, slightly agouti look to it (if you know what i mean).
> 
> ...


 Ha yeah, hey but dont you think an arctic wolf would really be in right now, it would look great next to the Christmas tree, I'm gonna get one. Jk. And then when you bored of it just get rid of it like the decorations. Thats all dogs are to some people. Just makes u wanna rant all day dont it. Just like the £1600 per puppy bulldogs from 'top pedigree' (always is isnt it) in the local paper this week. Such sweet dogs but make me sad too, saw a puppy once at local country show, it won best pup, was literally having a heart attack there in the ring, and foaming at the mouth (severely) from heat exhaustion. I thought they werent suposed to have respiratory distress? I know sorry, I am diverging and this is not at all related to owner of the wolfdog.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Soulwax said:


> I see all the usual knobhead militant responses, fun times. :bash:
> 
> Lovely, lovely looking little animal. I love wolves.


So do I...what does that matter? And yeah it looks like a nice dog. But the arguments are obviously going to happen for obvious ethical reasons related to something called responsibility. If people are militant its because they need to be for the message to be even remotely heard by a minority of people, or stupid things willl carry on being done by stupid people...and should you just sit by and let it?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

No you are absolutely right and my apologies at the OP as it is not directed at them but the issue I have is with the breeder and the misinformation surrounding wolfdog's. It's a real shame. 

As far as I am aware there are as few as 50 REAL wolfdogs (F3 or beyond) in the UK.

Oh and just so people know I myself have no issue's with keeping wolfdog's hybrids etc as long as they are kept properly...which is the issue...not many people have the means, understanding and propensity to do so. I would like to own a pack one day but that would not be until I had acre's of land for a penned off area, money to feed them and time to interact with them as well as allowing them to act freely and normally as their wolf counterparts would. Bearing in mind an F3 hybrid could act completely like a dog or completely like a wolf. The wolf content is solely dependent on the breed's it is crossed with i.e domesticated vs other hybrids. By right's an F3 should have at most 12.5% wolf genes but for example if you bred - 

Lab x GSD
the the progeny of this with a GSD
LabGSD x GSD
then same againg
LabGSDGSD x GSD

likelihood is the dog you have now could pass for a full GSD


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Skyespirit86 said:


> So do I...what does that matter? And yeah it looks like a nice dog. But the arguments are obviously going to happen for obvious ethical reasons related to something called responsibility.


I'm pretty sure half way through he said yeah, it's a wolfdog?


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Soulwax said:


> Here we go again... :lol2:


Well you carry on reading and posting, if it doesnt involve or interest you then its none of your business, and why bother...?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah the OP has confirmed it is in fact a Czech but I think what confused some people and aroused suspicions was that he was so adamant he needed and had a DWAL for him.....



Soulwax said:


> I'm pretty sure half way through he said yeah, it's a wolfdog?


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Soulwax said:


> I'm pretty sure half way through he said yeah, it's a wolfdog?


Yes and i said about that in my second post. There are still things to be said relating to it even if it has turned out to be a wolfdog which was obvious.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Well you carry on reading and posting, if it doesnt involve or interest you then its none of your business, and why bother...?


It was a subtle attempt to let the poster of that comment that this had already all been covered, not the "attack attack!" style...


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

kellystewart said:


> Yeah the OP has confirmed it is in fact a Czech but I think what confused some people and aroused suspicions was that he was so adamant he needed and had a DWAL for him.....


Yeah exactly, so lying blatently.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Why all the fuss? If the OP is happy with his pup and it seems to be well looked after why does it matter what other people think?


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

FreddiesMum said:


> Why all the fuss? If the OP is happy with his pup and it seems to be well looked after why does it matter what other people think?


Because if people know better, they must tell the world!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ok now all thats been covered and you know its a wolf dog, how do you have a dwal for it? When they are not covered under the dwa, and with a dwa license you need to add species to it before you can buy them, so i'm just curious to that part? 
either way stunning wolf dog.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

FreddiesMum said:


> Why all the fuss? If the OP is happy with his pup and it seems to be well looked after why does it matter what other people think?


Well some things do matter, getting a new dog is not just about how good it looks and that the person is happy (for now). About wolfdogs in general we're only discussing certain things regarding them not actually attacking the person about the fact he owns a Czech wolfdog, because without any proper info about the person what could you accuse them of, but he started the thread as you know with some misunderstandings about his new animal and like person said breeder didnt sound too good, so...stuff ensued...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

FreddiesMum said:


> Why all the fuss? If the OP is happy with his pup and it seems to be well looked after why does it matter what other people think?


Yeah you are right it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks and like I said my comments were not directed at the OP. He has a lovely pup and I am sure he will be looked after splendidly 

Personally, my gripes are with dodgy breeders selling Husky x GSD crosses as wolfdog's and I'm sorry but that goes for NI, Utonagans and Tamaskans too...I personally do not think it is right to "market" them in this way. Wolf coloured is fine wolfdog is wrong. Saarloos and CWD are different I guess BUT I'd estimate anywhere near 80% of the above breeds bred today are bred by crossing to huskies and the like and then sold for near enough £2000!!

An F3 wolf hybrid is £2000 and that I think is a fair price as it reflects the time and effort they require...or at least I hope it will put off most people only interested in bragging rights :S


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Soulwax said:


> Because if people know better, they must tell the world!


well lets say people that know better about stuff dont do anything, shall we let people train bull breeds as vicious attackers, farm dogs in appalling conditions, let everyone do as they like so we're not seen as interfering, or if God forbid somewhere among 50 pages of posts has said it already? I dont like people who infere in some situations either and i am not an offensive or aggressive person but dont disagree with anyone forthright if they are actually righteous. I just think yay another person on the right track, and regain a tiny piece of hope.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Skyespirit86 said:


> well lets say people that know better about stuff dont do anything, shall we let people train bull breeds as vicious attackers, farm dogs in appalling conditions, let everyone do as they like so we're not seen as interfering, or if God forbid somewhere among 50 pages of posts has said it already? I dont like people who infere in some situations either and i am not an offensive or aggressive person but dont disagree with anyone forthright if they are actually righteous. I just think yay another person on the right track, and regain a tiny piece of hope.


I never said that. Training dogs to be vicious killers and forcing dogs to suffer on puppy farms isn't quite on the same level as ten pages of arguing about whether it is a wolf, or a wolfdog. Especially when after a few pages he agreed it was a wolfdog.

I'm going back to off-topic now. Byeee!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Soulwax said:


> I never said that. Training dogs to be vicious killers and forcing dogs to suffer on puppy farms isn't quite on the same level as ten pages of arguing about whether it is a wolf, or a wolfdog. Especially when after a few pages he agreed it was a wolfdog.
> 
> I'm going back to off-topic now. Byeee!


I think the anger is more towards the breeder of the animal and the lack of education the OP has displayed.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> I think the anger is more towards the breeder of the animal and the lack of education the OP has displayed.


I agree. My couple of posts here was more to reassure those worried about the welfare of the "wolf" making it clear whatever he wished to call it it was in fact a dog, and a fairly well balanced good pet breed of dog at that.


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Like I thought no one has got any bollocks to pm me their details to have it out face to face with me!!!!!! Just goes to prove all the know it alls, big mouth's dont actually have a clue!! No one knows me or my wife, no one has asked why I had her from a young age, no one asked me about the breeder, no one asked me about her parents, no one asked me where she is kept or living conditions!!! You have all just decided what she is or isnt, what i have or have not done with her and what i do or do not know!!!!!

As for all the good posters on this thread thanks for the support!
For all the negative posters I PITY you as you have nothing better to do then argue amoungst yourselves.

At the end of the day I have a wolfdog and you DONT!!!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

its not a realy wolf is it ?


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

so its half german shepherd /wolf so its a hybrid i own a gsd


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

lorrainem said:


> so its half german shepherd /wolf so its a hybrid i own a gsd


No, a Czechoslovakian Wolfdog is not half GSD, half wolf. It's 12% wolf at most, and that's only because the stud book's been closed and no new GSDs have been brought in.


----------



## kim davies (Dec 9, 2010)

shes lovely.killed my eyes reading through all of the thread.how did you end up having her at 6wks?does she have a normal diet or do you have alter it?beautiful dogs.id love a husky but with 3 soon to be 4 kids and a mental great dane i dont think its possible


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

no its a gsd /half wolf i no i used to breed them


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

lorrainem said:


> no its a gsd /half wolf i no i used to breed them


So your saying every single czech wolfdog has one german shepherd parent and one wolf parent???? lol
They haven't used wolves in their breeding since the 60's I don't think. 
I'm pretty sure you breed a czech wolfdog to another czech woldog and get, wait for it, czech wolfdog puppies. No wolves involved anymore.

Czech wolfdogs are dogs. Not hybrids.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> At the end of the day I have a wolfdog and you DONT!!!!! ha ha ha ha


Not everyone would want one 

Why haven't you answered the query about why you believe that you need a DWAL??

Is she Shoshone bred?

Will try and add the pics of the pup I had to stay with me for a while - he was Czech Wolfdog, the others are my Malamute and my Lab when he was a pup.


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

dickvansheepcake said:


> So your saying every single czech wolfdog has one german shepherd parent and one wolf parent???? lol
> They haven't used wolves in their breeding since the 60's I don't think.
> I'm pretty sure you breed a czech wolfdog to another czech woldog and get, wait for it, czech wolfdog puppies. No wolves involved anymore.
> 
> Czech wolfdogs are dogs. Not hybrids.


Yup correct. It's nearly 60 years since fresh wolf blood was put into Czech's. Czech's are an established breed recognized by many KC's around the world.

A GSD x Wolf is a F1 wolf hybrid which requires a DWAL.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

i envy you so much......

this is weird. i had a dream lastnight that a pack of wolves and i killed a load of hunters and sarah palin.....it was a great dream:2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Like I thought no one has got any bollocks to pm me their details to have it out face to face with me!!!!!! Just goes to prove all the know it alls, big mouth's dont actually have a clue!! No one knows me or my wife, no one has asked why I had her from a young age, no one asked me about the breeder, no one asked me about her parents, no one asked me where she is kept or living conditions!!! You have all just decided what she is or isnt, what i have or have not done with her and what i do or do not know!!!!!
> 
> As for all the good posters on this thread thanks for the support!
> For all the negative posters I PITY you as you have nothing better to do then argue amoungst yourselves.
> ...


You never asked anyone to pm you there details?... You realise by offering people to have it out face to face with you, your making yourself look more and more irresponsible... 

So far this is the impression I've got from you "I'm going to smash all your heads in face to face if you give me your details, your all just jealous I have a wolf and you have dogs"..... Are you :censor: pathetic?... Man spent thousands of years domesticating dogs most of us want the finished product rather than going back to get a wild animal... 

So we haven't asked you questions?... Go on then tell me your VAST experience because if you haven't been an ethologist or something then I think you know where you can go  ....


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, it is a charming pup, I don't blame the OP for buying it or anyhing like that, enjoy the little fella! I like wolves and looked at all the wolfish dogs such as inuits and utonagons before I got Sen - who is a malamute. She is quite wolfish and since having her, most of the other types look weedy to me - even some of the wolves! She is far bigger than a husky too, she is 50kg at present. Funny enough, I saw a making of the first narnia film programme and the wolf wrangler was on there, he actually crossed his wolves with malamutes because he also thought that (for films at least) the pure wolves weren't butch enough! amazing or what?

my fake wolf....lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> Well, it is a charming pup, I don't blame the OP for buying it or anyhing like that, enjoy the little fella! I like wolves and looked at all the wolfish dogs such as inuits and utonagons before I got Sen - who is a malamute. She is quite wolfish and since having her, most of the other types look weedy to me - even some of the wolves! She is far bigger than a husky too, she is 50kg at present. Funny enough, I saw a making of the first narnia film programme and the wolf wrangler was on there, he actually crossed his wolves with malamutes because he also thought that (for films at least) the pure wolves weren't butch enough! amazing or what?
> 
> my fake wolf....lol
> 
> image


_That_ is one stunning dog. :notworthy:

I daren't comment on the OP's wolf/dog/thing. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> At the end of the day I have a wolfdog and you DONT!!!!! ha ha ha ha


You don't have a wolfdog. You have a breed of Dog, that is called a Wolfdog.

Just as an Australian Cattle dog, isn't bred with cattle, its a name.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

CKC Thunderbolts - Wolf Hybrid puppy for sale


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

LoveForLizards said:


> _That_ is one stunning dog. :notworthy:
> 
> I daren't comment on the OP's wolf/dog/thing. :whistling2::lol2:


Thanks, she had two bloomin' hotspots that winter, one on each side of her face - hence the odd shaven look at the cheek area! I love her and we are getting another one in 2011. I envy you your birds of prey, I would like a harris one of these days. Can't commit the time just yet but I did a weeks Lantra course and with a mentor, I think I would mange.. :blush: also I am lucky enough to live next to a large arable farm where I could hunt it..rabbits, yummy! (well, the dog loves them..)


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

lorrainem said:


> no its a gsd /half wolf i no i used to breed them


I think you, like the original poster, need to research a little more if you truly believe that. 

dickvansheepcake and kellystewart are entirely correct. It is a very small amount of wolf, no where close to 50%. The breed was created as a stronger DOG for the army, they added a touch of wolf for this, whilst retaining a huge German shepherd percentage. After all what use would a wolf be to an army requiring trainable and reliable tools?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Disgruntled said:


> Thanks, she had two bloomin' hotspots that winter, one on each side of her face - hence the odd shaven look at the cheek area! I love her and we are getting another one in 2011. I envy you your birds of prey, I would like a harris one of these days. Can't commit the time just yet but I did a weeks Lantra course and with a mentor, I think I would mange.. :blush: also I am lucky enough to live next to a large arable farm where I could hunt it..rabbits, yummy! (well, the dog loves them..)


Hehe, we are very lucky indeed. They take a lot of time, space, commitment and know-how, but so very worth it in the end. Wouldn't be without my male HH now. :flrt:


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

So far this is the impression I've got from you "I'm going to smash all your heads in face to face if you give me your details, your all just jealous I have a wolf and you have dogs"..... Are you :censor: pathetic?... Man spent thousands of years domesticating dogs most of us want the finished product rather than going back to get a wild animal... 

So we haven't asked you questions?... Go on then tell me your VAST experience because if you haven't been an ethologist or something then I think you know where you can go  ....[/QUOTE]

And you call me :censor: pathetic!! Thats a bit rich considering the comments i have had on here!
If it sounded aggressive then i apologise. It is simply meant to mean that we can meet face to face so you can see her for yourselves as photographs do not do her any justice. Due to your comments about my knowledge.... why should i prove myself to you? So you can beat me down again? What is your knowledge then as you seem to think you are any better than me? You have judged a book by its cover yet again.
It is thanks to man that we have so many breeds of dog in appauling condition for 'showing' purposes. I would rather have what I've got than some screwed up bloodline.

It is actually boring me having to keep defending myself on here which after this post being read is going to be flooded with more accusations and other crap that has already been said.

If you think I do not know anything the kindest thing you all should of done is offer advise or left the thread without comments. But only those that have had wolfdogs or currently keeping them. Anyone can google wolfdog and then copy and paste onto a thread! half of which is misconstrued.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a friend of mine had a dog/wolf hybrid... i was around it all the time at the camp where he and i worked...
beautiful dog... but completely worthless...

it only allowed it's owner to touch it... very shy and suspicious of other people...

it would let you get close to it but at arm's length...


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

HABU said:


> a friend of mine had a dog/wolf hybrid... i was around it all the time at the camp where he and i worked...
> beautiful dog... but completely worthless...
> 
> it only allowed it's owner to touch it... very shy and suspicious of other people...
> ...


I have heard that from other owners, my little'n is very outgoing at the moment and greets everyone and anyone. I am hoping she will stay like this. We are keeping her very well socialised which generally does the trick. We started from a young age with people and kids. She's an angel. :2thumb:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

You've been busted, you have a nice dog, nothing more. 

There are too many fakers on here, and as you know they always get found out eventually. This is RFUK being nice, if you don't like it or can't take the critics then theres a little log out button that will help you out no end....


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> I have heard that from other owners, my little'n is very outgoing at the moment and greets everyone and anyone. I am hoping she will stay like this. We are keeping her very well socialised which generally does the trick. We started from a young age with people and kids. She's an angel. :2thumb:


Why wouldn't she be, most well socialised dogs are the same, and you just have a dog like most other people.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

why should i prove myself to you? So you can beat me down again? What is your knowledge then as you seem to think you are any better than me? 

Your pup is gorgeous and if you are happy with it and it is well cared for that should be all that matters IMO. You will find some of the self proclaimed experts on this forum always need to have a go :roll:


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

abandonallhope said:


> You've been busted, you have a nice dog, nothing more.
> 
> There are too many fakers on here, and as you know they always get found out eventually. This is RFUK being nice, if you don't like it or can't take the critics then theres a little log out button that will help you out no end....


 
Alright yes you have found me out first of all! 

She is a Jack Russell x poodle x GSD! Cant believe i got busted!! oh Damn it!
At the end of the day I first of all will apologise to those that have shown kindness to myself and this is not intended for you.

As for you other posters....:Na_Na_Na_Na: Do not give a shit what you have to say!!
Im the one that is going to have the last laugh as I know what I have. The thing is half of you probably do not have the time or the money to have one and proably keep labradors or something alot less challenging! (FISH!) 

Zombie bitch. Well need i say more! :2thumb: good one! grow up!

Thank you for everything I have now realised that forums are full of :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THREAD ENDED....

although due to previous comments it would seem some of you are unable to read!! so I will make it easy for you simpletons

*THREAD ENDED...*
*(THIS MEANS STOP POSTING!)*


----------



## gullywhippet (Jul 7, 2010)

its not a wolf


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Alright yes you have found me out first of all!
> 
> She is a Jack Russell x poodle x GSD! Cant believe i got busted!! oh Damn it!
> At the end of the day I first of all will apologise to those that have shown kindness to myself and this is not intended for you.
> ...


Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Information on Wolfdog Hybrid Wolf Dog Mix


----------



## indeep (Oct 2, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm a firm believer that wolves belong in the wild. Not in front of the sofa.


What is it you keep snakes or rats.....as pets or food or both..Do your rats belong in the drain and you snakes in the wild is it right for you to keep yours and condem him for keeping his dog sorry wolf/dog he might have more space than you have on keighley tarn then dose that make it wrong





zoe6660 said:


> same with skunks, meerkat, marmoset monkey but pet shop selling and people buying.
> And that will always be the case thay sell we buy
> And nothing is the same similar yes same no every thing has diffrent requirements some adapt better than others


Also we give them a longer life 10/15 x longer in some cases then is it wrong


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> And you call me :censor: pathetic!! Thats a bit rich considering the comments i have had on here!
> If it sounded aggressive then i apologise. It is simply meant to mean that we can meet face to face so you can see her for yourselves as photographs do not do her any justice. Due to your comments about my knowledge.... why should i prove myself to you? So you can beat me down again? What is your knowledge then as you seem to think you are any better than me? You have judged a book by its cover yet again.
> It is thanks to man that we have so many breeds of dog in appauling condition for 'showing' purposes. I would rather have what I've got than some screwed up bloodline.
> 
> ...


My experience?Cheap way of getting out of saying yours but i will tell you anyway. I've won multiple dog shows, trained a trick dog, trained in agility, trained in obedience, worked under 2 different dog trainers, attended multiple dog training seminars, Been a foster home for rescue dogs, volenteered at dog shelters, been a dog walker for a short while and trained multiple aggressive dogs, Worked in kennels, work as a dog sitter and trained in dogs first aid (Yes, that does exist lol) I didn't call myself TheDogMan for nothing :lol2:

In reference to your later post, Yes I keep a labrador. But that doesn't mean I haven't worked with 'Challenging' breeds. Most of the best trainers in the world haven't owned wolf-dog hybrids does that make them crap?no! I could go out and buy a wolf-dog hybrid right now does that make me a better trainer?no!

So are you going to tell me your experience?

Yes a lot of the breeding of domestic dogs is unhealthy, I completely agree. However I was referring to the domestication not the health so your point is irrelevant. 

Anyways I'm not slating you. Nor do I care the breed of your dog or if it is a wolf, well for welfare reasons but not for proving your a liar or anything. If you can prove you have valid experience I will happily stfu : victory:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> If you can prove you have valid experience I will happily stfu : victory:





DannyBoyDan87 said:


> I have since checked with the wife who deals with the animals and my sincere apologies Mya is a Czech wolfdog which is still why I need a DWAL for her.
> Yes she inhibits natural wolf behaviour however my Wife is very well trained in behaviour for dogs and has already worked wonders with her. (qualified part of the BIPDT, British Institute of Prfessional Dog Trainers).


He has already said his wife is the one with the experience and he had to ask her what breed of DOG he had so I very much hope you are not holding your breath for him to come back with anything of use : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> It is thanks to man that we have so many breeds of dog in appauling condition for 'showing' purposes. I would rather have what I've got than some screwed up bloodline.


Technically speaking the Czechoslovakian Wolfdog is no different to a "show" dog in terms of bloodline. The founding animals are:

Brita (Carpathian wolf bitch) X Cezar z Brezoveho haje (German Shepherd dog) in 1958.
Brita (Same wolf) X Kurt z Vaclavky (German Shepherd dog) - no year specified.
Astra s SNB (German Shepherd bitch) X Argo (wolf) in 1968

An additional wolf (Sarik) was used in later generations against a hybrid bitch and a GSD bitch, and another wolf bitch, Lady, was used against a German Shepherd in 1983. 

I'd be interested to find out if there's ANY modern Czechoslovakian Wolfdog that doesn't have *at least two* of those original four wolf ancestors in its bloodline.


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Good old RFUK lynch mob. Nice one people.....not. Theres far too many jumped up keyboard warriors on here who own a few corn snakes/bearded dragons and are know it alls (apparently). The guy told you what the animal is, what else do you want?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

danpug said:


> Good old RFUK lynch mob. Nice one people.....not. Theres far too many jumped up keyboard warriors on here who own a few corn snakes/bearded dragons and are know it alls (apparently). The guy told you what the animal is, what else do you want?


but were not talking about about corn snakes?bearded draons were talking about dogs:whistling2:

and what's wrong with owning corn snakes and bearded dragons does it make you less off a keeper cos you don't keep retics or burms or boas?????? ( as you can see I actually own quiet a few different species :whistling2


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Really? I never realised.............:whistling2: When did i say there is anything wrong with keeping corn snakes or bearded dragons?


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

nice mutt, be interesting to see pics of it at 12 months then two years
as for the disparaging remarks about labradors, i really dont see your issues, i have a young fem that acts more wolf than lab in her bonding with you, she mouths your throat and expects the same in return, my older male does not and never has 

i think you need to take a back seat and ignore any remarks that are thrown at you that you object too as it seems you are only too willing to bristle up because a thread has not gone your way

best of luck for the future and hopefully more pics will be forthcoming


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Kare said:


> He has already said his wife is the one with the experience and he had to ask her what breed of DOG he had so I very much hope you are not holding your breath for him to come back with anything of use : victory:


Ahhh soz missed that....well can I hear his wifes experience then...(thats directed at op obv)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> As for you other posters....:Na_Na_Na_Na: Do not give a shit what you have to say!!
> Im the one that is going to have the last laugh as I know what I have. The thing is half of you probably do not have the time or the money to have one and proably keep labradors or something alot less challenging! (FISH!)


Yes your right I do keep Labradors as you can see from my sig, but cant see how training a Working gundog is less of a challenge than having a CWD as a pet, your pup wont be any more of a challenge than my Northern Inuits!!!! 

Just because we all corrected you when you tried to say you had a wolf and had to check with you wife to make sure this was right, come on who doesn't know what breed of dog they have!! my O/H has nothing to do with my dogs but even knows what dogs we have!!!!

so stop sulking that we didn't believe you had a wolf and grow up we all agreed she is a very cute dog but thats what she is a DOG not a cub/wolf

BTW were are they pics of your pup as would like to see what she looks like now


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

This still going lol!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry I just read your wifes experience. BIPDT seem pretty awful to me, not only that it's simply a case of paying and registering. Not an education. Anyone can be a dog trainer, hence I asked if she was an ethologist. Atleast I guess its better than having no experience however she can't be that great if she was careless enough to buy a 6 week old puppy...


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Very cute puppy!
My other half plans to get a wolf at some point, probably when we move back to America.
A quick search for how to tell a normal puppy from a wolf cub came up with some interesting things:
http://www.cottonwoodz.com/breeding/beware.htm
http://virginiawolves.zoomshare.com/3.html

I don't have time to sit and play spot the difference and it is nothing to do with me anyway. All that matters is that she is a very cute pup and that you love her. I look forward to seeing more photos in the future.

-
Elina


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

TheDogMan said:


> however she can't be that great if she was careless enough to buy a 6 week old puppy...


:notworthy:


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow that sure is a stunning pup you have :flrt:


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> You've been busted, you have a nice dog, nothing more.
> 
> There are too many fakers on here, and as you know they always get found out eventually. This is RFUK being nice, if you don't like it or can't take the critics then theres a little log out button that will help you out no end....




Get a grip!!! Its a forum...what a pathetic bunch you are. Everybody jump on the "rfuk" bandwagon and have a bitch. Ridiculous!! Get a life people:bash:

Unfortunately i wont have time to reply to the remarks i am bound to get, i have better things to do (unlike alot of you apparently) cheers now :whistling2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

rmb87 said:


> Get a grip!!! Its a forum...what a pathetic bunch you are. Everybody jump on the "rfuk" bandwagon and have a bitch. Ridiculous!! Get a life people:bash:
> 
> Unfortunately i wont have time to reply to the remarks i am bound to get, i have better things to do (unlike alot of you apparently) cheers now :whistling2:


Excuse to avoid getting merked?...well done, and this is the way a forum works. People are ruthless on forums that's jsut how forums are, tbh it wouldn't be fun otherwise :lol2: However that doesn't mean anything said is untrue its just everyones a lot blunter. He is an idiot for not knowing the breed of dog he has, and claiming he has a wolf. His wife is an idiot for getting a 6 week old puppy. Enough Said.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

She is beautiful!! I want :flrt::flrt::flrt:


How much does a wolf cost??


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh god i wish that muppet had not dragged this to current again 



Indicus said:


> She is beautiful!! I want :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> How much does a wolf cost??


I doubt there are any true wolves for sale to the public in the UK, not even hybrids. Those claiming to sell them are likely lying and selling malamute/husky crosses or selling this breed of DOG known as a Czech wolfdog. They sell just like many breeds of dog anywhere from £350ish to £1k ish or even more possibly to those silly enough to not do the research and actually believe they are a wolf hybrid :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Indicus said:


> She is beautiful!! I want :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> 
> How much does a wolf cost??


Wow...this is what you get for posting a thread like this.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Kare said:


> Oh god i wish that muppet had not dragged this to current again
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there are any true wolves for sale to the public in the UK, not even hybrids. Those claiming to sell them are likely lying and selling malamute/husky crosses or selling this breed of DOG known as a Czech wolfdog. They sell just like many breeds of dog anywhere from £350ish to £1k ish or even more possibly to those silly enough to not do the research and actually believe they are a wolf hybrid :lol2:



I didn't think there would be many true wolves in the UK. Only asked because I've never seen someone with a true wolf before. I didn't read the rest of the thread before posting, but after reading a few pages, maybe I should have before posting lol.



TheDogMan said:


> Wow...this is what you get for posting a thread like this.



Lol, I don't actually want a wolf, it was more a ' so cute I want to cuddle it' type post.
I don't think the wallabies would apprieciate a wolf living in the house anyway lol


Whether it was a wolf or not (as it turn out to be) its still a cute puppy :flrt:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Indicus said:


> Lol, I don't actually want a wolf, it was more a ' so cute I want to cuddle it' type post.
> I don't think the wallabies would apprieciate a wolf living in the house anyway lol


Ok, it just sounds like a "OMG It's so cute, I want one how much can I get it for?" post


----------



## tlc (Nov 26, 2010)

Dont know if this picture came out or not. Before I tell his story, would like to know weather or not anyone is able to view it. He is being posted because it is very relavent to this thread. If it does come out, I would invite any "experts" on this thread to take a guess at his breed. If it doesnt come out, please let me know and I will keep trying.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

No it doesnt come out as that is just a link to your computer not an internet page, you need to add it to a site such as photobucket, then copy the link for there to here


----------



## tlc (Nov 26, 2010)

Crud. I see it didnt work. Hum...


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I'm dead curious about this picture now lol

If possible (and if you have any others that is) can you post up a few...like profile from above different angles etc.

I am by no means an expert but interested to see if I will be able to tell. Look forward to seeing it


----------



## tlc (Nov 26, 2010)

I apologize, having technical problems getting picture up and leaving work now. I will try again Monday. Sorry. All I will say for now is he is Beautiful. Rescued him at only 5 wks old. He is now 6 months and quite a lot of attention is required to bring him up well but worth every minute!!


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

OMG! I want her!!! LOL xxx
:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Look's northan inuit to me or utonagan which is a male,sib husky and gsd to make a breed that looked like the wolf.


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

TheDogMan said:


> Excuse to avoid getting merked?...well done, and this is the way a forum works. People are ruthless on forums that's jsut how forums are, tbh it wouldn't be fun otherwise :lol2: However that doesn't mean anything said is untrue its just everyones a lot blunter. He is an idiot for not knowing the breed of dog he has, and claiming he has a wolf. His wife is an idiot for getting a 6 week old puppy. Enough Said.



That may be so, but its hardly a crime. nobody here knows the reasons for them getting it at six weeks, so cant comment on it. My point is exactly what i said, its a forum, and insults thrown over the computer for a misunderstanding/mistake/whatever are really very sad. Not all, but most of the posts here have been from people trying to cause a fuss and make themselves look like experts, so much for a friendly helpful forum. And like i said before, i dont get on here much, so no, its not an excuse to avoid getting "merked"


----------



## Mr M (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow!!! I joined this forum for advice on keeping my Bearded dragon happy and healthy, on the say-so from the OP, who I have known for a very long time. 
Reading through this thread for the past however long, it has brought me to the conclusion that some people need to get a more time consuming hobby.
The Dog Man..... you make me laugh!!!! you are a 16 year old boy still going through puberty and with an attitude like yours I'd say still a virgin...... Who are you to question anyone? And before you start giving it the big one! I actually don't care... The only advice I would take from a 16 year old is where's the best sweep shop... Good luck with your dog training and maybe when you grow up you may well be able to give advice to those who ask you for it.

I have seen Mya on a few occasions and she looks allot like a wolf to me. ( I'm not saying she is a wolf as I am no expert).
The OP is a very knowledgeable person on all aspects of animals and his partner is too. There is a very good reason why they came to get mya at the age of 6 weeks but not for me to say why. If you would be interested in the reason the maybe PM the OP.
I'm sure we will see more pics in the near future as Mya is getting big quite fast.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

OP, do you have a Dwal then, couldnt find an answer in the threads?


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello again!

I am the OP of this thread. It has come to my attention from a friend of this forum that this has come up again and ‘the dog man’ has more to share.

First of I thought an update of the wolfdog would be needed. She is coming along well and grown to the size of my border collie already and very unrecognisable now from the first picture posted. The howl is coming out and is very amusing and lovely to hear. 

Now down to the main reason I am back on here.

To the man who calls himself ‘TheDogMan’. I should really be referring to you as ‘TheDogBoy’ as that is what you are. You are a boy of 17/18 and has not lived life yet, you will have a lot to learn in life son and change your attitude if you want to work in the industry.

As for saying anyone can pay for qualifications that is how you go about getting qualified instead of scrounging off the government like a lot of students do. Welcome to the real world!

As for the amount you have claimed to have done with dogs to make you qualify to give me advise, is actually rather embarrassing. I do no know what dog training certificate you have but it must be of a low class and not recognised by many places in the UK.

We have City and Guilds, NVQ’s and a degree which are well recognised in the country and established well with the Kennel Club. You seem to have done a lot in the last 2 years (unless you left school early) which does not seem realistic as this would take a lot of years to accomplish by well established dog trainers. Anyone can help the old lady next door with her dog shall we say.

You say you want to be a professional dog trainer but have slagged of the BIPDT. I will have you know that my wife has the advanced certificate and trains people to become dog trainers. So I think next time before calling my wife an idiot you want to sit back and hope you never get taught by her as I think this would be very awkward and embarrassing for you!
Another bit of information, they are trying to bring to law that no ‘back alley’ dog trainers can work without this qualification! As so many people claim to know what they are doing and believe a dog ‘spinning’ is a trick dog! 

Now why are you working under two top dog trainers? Were you not good enough for the first one or did your true attitude come to light?

If you want to see good dog trainers then how about visiting Barking Mad which is owned by Richard Clarke (also from dog borstal), or Sarah Fisher and Marie Miller who do the clicker training. We have worked alongside these great trainers and shared many ideas. Even having my own dogs used in displays which were broadcasted on sky.
With regards to us getting the wolfdog at 6 weeks is not something I am not willing to broadcast on here. 
After my wife had qualified as a veterinary nurse and then worked in practice after that for many years she has more than enough experience and would put you to shame.
I feel sorry for you trying to be the big man and making out you know all this stuff. We can all look through Bruce Fogle’s books for the textbook answer but I am afraid my son as well as reading you need to put it into practice and experience for yourself.

And as for KARE
Stop encouraging this adolescent to big himself up as not only has his head grown but it is showing that generation it is ok to do it.

It is very hard to even earn well in that industry and support yourself and with your attitude I cannot see you getting very far. You need to be willing to listen and learn from your elders and take things into consideration before opening your mouth.

Enough is enough I am not putting you down just trying to open your eyes into the real world. 
I would like you to PM so that me and my wife can help you to qualify and answer your questions that you may have on dog training, obedience and behaviour (as this is her speciality). 
At the end of the day I do not doubt that you are a nice lad that is going through that teen stage. You just need a point in the right direction.

What you are doing so far from what I have seen with your Labrador you are on the right track and with some guidance and some tweeks here and there, yes you could be good.

Many Regards

DannyBoyDan


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Uck god is this still going, bout time it was locked huh.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh  I thought there were going to be pictures then


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've followed this thread from the beginning and agree she's a beautiful pup, but I'm still struggling to understand why, if you are as experienced as you say you are, (you do refer to *"we"* in that last post, not *"my wife"* regarding City & Guilds, so you are implying that you are as experienced as her and hold the same qualifications) you posted that you had a wolf cub which required a DWA Licence and that you had a licence for that cub?

You then came back on and said you'd spoken to your wife who had confirmed it was a wolfdog, in which case then she should know you didn't need a DWAL for that dog. I've noticed a lot of people have asked about the DWAL, since that post and yet you've studiously avoided that one question?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

without upsetting anyone..BUT I think the latest post from the OP is actually his wife typing?


The use of language and syntax is different from the other posts so pretty sure it's not the same person....

Apologies if that is not the case


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

feorag said:


> I've followed this thread from the beginning and agree she's a beautiful pup, but I'm still struggling to understand why, if you are as experienced as you say you are, (you do refer to *"we"* in that last post, not *"my wife"* regarding City & Guilds, so you are implying that you are as experienced as her and hold the same qualifications) you posted that you had a wolf cub which required a DWA Licence and that you had a licence for that cub?
> 
> You then came back on and said you'd spoken to your wife who had confirmed it was a wolfdog, in which case then she should know you didn't need a DWAL for that dog. I've noticed a lot of people have asked about the DWAL, since that post and yet you've studiously avoided that one question?


Yes I do have a City @ Guilds in animal care and qualifications in exotics that is how me and my wife met many many years ago!!
As for dwal it is very two way about it.I have called DEFRA and have been advised to have a lisence! So now you are telling me that DEFRA is wrong!!!!!!!

As for trying to avoid the question try keeping up with all the comments on here!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Yes I do have a City @ Guilds in animal care and qualifications in exotics that is how me and my wife met many many years ago!!
> As for dwal it is very two way about it.I have called DEFRA and have been advised to have a lisence! So now you are telling me that DEFRA is wrong!!!!!!!
> 
> As for trying to avoid the question try keeping up with all the comments on here!



Hmm that brings an interesting spin on things now....in fairness to the OP DEFRA has had issues in the past with distinguishing CWD as dog's but I was under the impression that was all sorted. But like everything these days it normally depends who you talk to and how informed they actually are as I guess in the grand scheme of things they won't get many calls about CWD's.

One issue though if you have DWAL for her then you aren't allowed to walk her or take her off your property for that matter so how are you socilaizing her etc? Sounds like major hard work and heartache to me. That is one reason I would never have a wolfdog that required a DWAL....would be F3 of below for me.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I found this Czechoslovakian SHEPHERDS??!!? - Page 2 - Wolfdog.org forum

and this http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-wolfdogs.pdf


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yeah it was an attempt to hide their heritage...but problem is they are not herding dog's so pretty inaccurate.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

17 pages of pure utter crap HAHA!

I DO LOVE RFUK!

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo






*and ben and jerrys Phish Food ice cream :lol2:*


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

Defra at times don't know their a**e from their elbows. We keep livestock and used to deal with them quite a bit to start with and if you have a question and talk to ten different people, you get ten different answers, they really are that bad... so no, I would not be at all surprised if they were mistaken.. cute little dog though..


----------



## danpug (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha brilliant Mark! Are there actually any moderators on this site?!!!!!! Maybe they could come on and delete the b******t that the usual lynch mob have posted. Got to love keyboard warriors..............


----------



## tlc (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, I was hoping to get pictures up of my rescue boy, but I work in a military hospital and they block me from everything Ive tried. Anyway, the reason I wanted to post a picture of him is because 6 mths ago, I rescued him along with his sister and mother from a horrible situation in a neighboring state. I rescue animals and when I discovered his situation through a rescue group I know, I accompanied them to the home of the horder of exotic dogs where we found a astonishing number of wolves of many kinds, wolf-dogs and other exotic breed dogs. They were being kept in filthy tiny pens, with no water for some and severly emaciated. Most all of them were extreamely fearful of humans. We basically threatened her that if she did not relinguish her severely unhealthy dogs to us, we would turn her in and she would lose her entire collection. In panic she relented and we were able to get 16 of the dogs of many breeds out straight away. After we got the one's in most seriuos condition out, we turned her in and she lost her entire collection. Anyway, some of the poor dogs and couple wolves did not survive inspite our efforts. I kept a 5 week old wolf-dog and nurtured him to good health. I had lost my elderly lab a few mths before all this and one of my other dogs was grieving his loss terribly. I named him Kyloh. His mother who we also rescued is %75 timber wolf, %25 siberian husky. Because of her health state, she wasnt able to feed her cubs/pups adaquately. You couldnt even see the husky in her in my opinion. His father who we were not able to determine in the group due to lack of cooperation on the horder's part, is no less than %25 red wolf and the rest dog. One of the people who helped with the rescue is a professional breeder of wolf dogs and was certain she was lying about his father's low content of red wolf to minimize her situation in how much trouble she was in. Kyloh interestingly, looks more red wolf compared to his mommy's colors. I was surprised that Kyloh is actually mid content wolf dog because to me he looks more dog than wolf to me compared to the wolves we rescued. Well, if you see him in person or in good picture, it is obvious that he's got wolf, but I guess because of his mid-high content, I would expect him to look even more wolf than he does. He has the ears, straight tail, markings (markings still changing constantly), raped speed of growth, the wolf-walk, etc. The one thing he has more wolf than dog though is his behavior, prey instinct, howling, strong obsession with water and many, many, many more wolf behaviors. At six weeks old it became abondantly obvious to myself and my boyfriend that we basically had a cub on our hands and it was time to educate the crap out of ourselves! We have been being coached by a expert wolf-dog rescuer ever since ,to ensure we raise Kyloh to be a loving and well managable wolf dog. Thank God we have her to teach us!! She believes that Kyloh is possibly high content, but knows for certain he is atleast mid content. My whole point is ...that although there are some basic physical characteristics one can make a educated guess on a wolf breed/mix, etc , you can not always base it %100 on looks! You must ask the propper questions regarding how they are wired in their behaviors as well as the parents, etc. I originally sought out this website in hopes to further my education and maybe meet other people who have a wolf dog for sharing experiences. Instead I found self proclaimed experts and many rude people tearing down someone who was very excited about their new animal family member. If those "experts" were really an expert, they would have been asking questions, instead of self acknowledging and ridiculing. Who cares what the content is if any? Real experts would have wanted to be helpful and guide them towards the propper diet to feed, spacial needs and behaviors to watch for and correct early, etc. Im sure the same people will challenge me instead of care to give guidence and support as well. I could care less what those people think. I already have a expert who fortunately is very professional and a truely cares about the animal's well being. I will admit it also helped me feel confident in her when I was able to visit her rescue center and see what she and her rescue partner have. To the original poster of this thread... I am no expert in wolf dogs, but I do have 6 months so far of experience. That's older than your pup and I would be more than happy to share any relavent experiences with you should you be curious about anything your pup/cub may be doing. You'd be surprised at all the differences you will witness compared to dogs! LOL In the meantime, I am not giving up on getting a picture posted. I just need to find a loop hole in their stupid fire walls. Thanks for reading!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting that information it's so lovely to hear your pup is doing so well after such a poor start in life. I certainly will look forward to seeing pics of your lil one  and new pics of the OP's pup too of course.

As for the OP's post I can't comment for everyone but from my point of view my issue was with the pup's well being. It worried me that the OP did not know what breed of dog he had but worried me even more that the breeder did not inform them or question them. But of course we do not know the background so perhaps that concern is unnecessary but nevertheless it is still concern. As animal lovers I think we all find it hard to think an animal is not in capable hands or not receiving the care/attention it needs (I am not implying anything here just generalizing)

There is a LOT of misinformation regarding wolfdogs but the facts are CWD's do NOT require a DWAL and I think in this case it is DEFRA at fault here....very common unfortunately.

I think people's concern was that there was "possibly" a wolf hybrid that either did or didn't have a license as the OP's posts were contradictory. Now don't get me wrong he has nothing to prove to anyone and shouldn't feel he has to. But if you are going to post on a forum and state you have a wolf cub then you are bound to get people wanting to know more. I guess it's curiosity perhaps intrigue and sometimes even jealousy which is ashame.

And you are right you can't always tell from a pup it's percentage but I do believe you can tell if it has any wolf content at all. There are certain tell tale signs, granted this is not a given but as a general rule I do see visual very slight differences. Behaviour wise you could have a very low content wolf acting totally like a wolf or a very high content wolf acting more like a dog...genes are a funny thing that way. Phenotype and Genotype express themselves differently all the time and even within a litter.


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> Thanks so much for posting that information it's so lovely to hear your pup is doing so well after such a poor start in life. I certainly will look forward to seeing pics of your lil one  and new pics of the OP's pup too of course.
> 
> As for the OP's post I can't comment for everyone but from my point of view my issue was with the pup's well being. It worried me that the OP did not know what breed of dog he had but worried me even more that the breeder did not inform them or question them. But of course we do not know the background so perhaps that concern is unnecessary but nevertheless it is still concern. As animal lovers I think we all find it hard to think an animal is not in capable hands or not receiving the care/attention it needs (I am not implying anything here just generalizing)
> 
> ...


 
You do not know what was discussed between me and the breeder. We was informed, questioned and house checked.


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

tlc said:


> Well, I was hoping to get pictures up of my rescue boy, but I work in a military hospital and they block me from everything Ive tried. Anyway, the reason I wanted to post a picture of him is because 6 mths ago, I rescued him along with his sister and mother from a horrible situation in a neighboring state. I rescue animals and when I discovered his situation through a rescue group I know, I accompanied them to the home of the horder of exotic dogs where we found a astonishing number of wolves of many kinds, wolf-dogs and other exotic breed dogs. They were being kept in filthy tiny pens, with no water for some and severly emaciated. Most all of them were extreamely fearful of humans. We basically threatened her that if she did not relinguish her severely unhealthy dogs to us, we would turn her in and she would lose her entire collection. In panic she relented and we were able to get 16 of the dogs of many breeds out straight away. After we got the one's in most seriuos condition out, we turned her in and she lost her entire collection. Anyway, some of the poor dogs and couple wolves did not survive inspite our efforts. I kept a 5 week old wolf-dog and nurtured him to good health. I had lost my elderly lab a few mths before all this and one of my other dogs was grieving his loss terribly. I named him Kyloh. His mother who we also rescued is %75 timber wolf, %25 siberian husky. Because of her health state, she wasnt able to feed her cubs/pups adaquately. You couldnt even see the husky in her in my opinion. His father who we were not able to determine in the group due to lack of cooperation on the horder's part, is no less than %25 red wolf and the rest dog. One of the people who helped with the rescue is a professional breeder of wolf dogs and was certain she was lying about his father's low content of red wolf to minimize her situation in how much trouble she was in. Kyloh interestingly, looks more red wolf compared to his mommy's colors. I was surprised that Kyloh is actually mid content wolf dog because to me he looks more dog than wolf to me compared to the wolves we rescued. Well, if you see him in person or in good picture, it is obvious that he's got wolf, but I guess because of his mid-high content, I would expect him to look even more wolf than he does. He has the ears, straight tail, markings (markings still changing constantly), raped speed of growth, the wolf-walk, etc. The one thing he has more wolf than dog though is his behavior, prey instinct, howling, strong obsession with water and many, many, many more wolf behaviors. At six weeks old it became abondantly obvious to myself and my boyfriend that we basically had a cub on our hands and it was time to educate the crap out of ourselves! We have been being coached by a expert wolf-dog rescuer ever since ,to ensure we raise Kyloh to be a loving and well managable wolf dog. Thank God we have her to teach us!! She believes that Kyloh is possibly high content, but knows for certain he is atleast mid content. My whole point is ...that although there are some basic physical characteristics one can make a educated guess on a wolf breed/mix, etc , you can not always base it %100 on looks! You must ask the propper questions regarding how they are wired in their behaviors as well as the parents, etc. I originally sought out this website in hopes to further my education and maybe meet other people who have a wolf dog for sharing experiences. Instead I found self proclaimed experts and many rude people tearing down someone who was very excited about their new animal family member. If those "experts" were really an expert, they would have been asking questions, instead of self acknowledging and ridiculing. Who cares what the content is if any? Real experts would have wanted to be helpful and guide them towards the propper diet to feed, spacial needs and behaviors to watch for and correct early, etc. Im sure the same people will challenge me instead of care to give guidence and support as well. I could care less what those people think. I already have a expert who fortunately is very professional and a truely cares about the animal's well being. I will admit it also helped me feel confident in her when I was able to visit her rescue center and see what she and her rescue partner have. To the original poster of this thread... I am no expert in wolf dogs, but I do have 6 months so far of experience. That's older than your pup and I would be more than happy to share any relavent experiences with you should you be curious about anything your pup/cub may be doing. You'd be surprised at all the differences you will witness compared to dogs! LOL In the meantime, I am not giving up on getting a picture posted. I just need to find a loop hole in their stupid fire walls. Thanks for reading!


 
Thank you for your support. Would be lovely to see pics of yours and I will PM you my photos of what she looked like when we got her to now. :2thumb:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

That's exactly what I said lol none of us know and in fairness none of us asked even though you invited anyone to PM you about it. I am not about attacking anyone. To me this is just a discussion. I am merely curious that's all and I apologize if you feel I am as that is certainly not my intention.

But seeing as you invited the questions i'll ask now...

So where did the confusion come in with regards to the DWAL and why did you get the pup so young? And did the breeder lead you to believe your pup was a wolf or had wolf content?

Perhaps for other people considering a CWD it might be something to advise us if your breeder (in your opinion) is a good breeder that you would recommend or one to be avoided?


----------



## DannyBoyDan87 (Dec 7, 2010)

kellystewart said:


> That's exactly what I said lol none of us know and in fairness none of us asked even though you invited anyone to PM you about it. I am not about attacking anyone. To me this is just a discussion. I am merely curious that's all and I apologize if you feel I am as that is certainly not my intention.
> 
> But seeing as you invited the questions i'll ask now...
> 
> ...


I was not lead to believe anything. I saw both parents and mum with her litter. Mum was stunning and it was love at first sight. When I contacted DEFRA they had advised that due to so much confusion about whether they were on the act or not it would be best for me to get one to cover myself. I also have public liability insurance. For those considering getting a CWD I would recommend they do not come on here if i am honest. There are alot of breeders around the country, the best place being in Devon. Not just breeding the CWD but other wolfs also. They are importing new blood lines and are very well recommended. Again the details I will not broadcast on here for all to see. Serious queries can be PM'd to me and I will give you a list of breeders. 
I also apologise if I do come across as slightly agitated however as you can appreciate I have never met people like those on this forum and so it does get your heckles up a bit!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

No of course I totally understand that....unfortunately some people think it's ok to talk down to people or be plain rude just because it is faceless on the internet. It's a worldwide problem not just on here. That is unacceptable to me. I treat people with respect and how I would wish to be treated and quite frankly expect the same in return.

I can see why you thought it best to get a DWAL but is that not also putting yourself at risk? As I mentioned before you are not allowed to take your pup off your home premises at all and that would include vet visits and walking. So for example, i'll give you a scenario (worst case but I worry about these things and over think too ha) you were out walking your pup and a fracas with another dog occurs, you get reported for having what "looks like a wolf that attacked my dog" and then they discover you have a DWAL and technically you have broken the law by taking your DWA animal off your property and then that could lead to them confiscating your pup and or destroying her 

Personally, I would speak to DEFRA again and get it sorted one way or the other. Would ease your mind too surely? Public liability is a good idea no matter what breed you have, but does normal dog insurance not cover you for public liability too?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DannyBoyDan87 said:


> Yes I do have a City @ Guilds in animal care and qualifications in exotics that is how me and my wife met many many years ago!!
> As for dwal it is very two way about it.I have called DEFRA and have been advised to have a lisence! So now you are telling me that DEFRA is wrong!!!!!!!!


Firstly I never actually said DEFRA was wrong - I just asked why you hadn't answered the question that was being most asked - I just wondered why? 

And as you've since confirmed the dog is a dog, then yes I do think DEFRA is wrong!

As far as your qualifications go, you were talking specifically to "the dog man" which made me think you were an expert on dogs and I couldnt' understand how, if that was so, you didn't know the difference between a wolf and a wolfdog - that's all!



Disgruntled said:


> Defra at times don't know their a**e from their elbows.


And now I'm going to totally agree with that! :2thumb: And they're even worse when it comes to wildlife!


----------



## tlc (Nov 26, 2010)

I sent you a pm Dannyboy. If you didnt get it, send one to me.


----------

